# Avi Class Tuesday Night!!!



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Just saw that Friends of Berthoud Pass is doing another classrom session up in boulder, I attended one earlier this year at the Oriental and it was a great refresher. 

I would recomend this for everyone whether you are a newby in the BC or seasoned vet. The snow is falling and the conditions are looking like pretty typical unstable colorado snowpack.

Be safe out there and enjoy the pow.

Here is a link to FOBP for info

http://www.berthoudpass.org/

P.S.

I hope nobody minds that I posted this since I have no affiliation with FOBP other than being a member.

Danny


----------

